# MAC Mineralize Powder Foundation vs MSF Natural



## thewickedstyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Mineralize in Light Medium, with capplicator






MSF Medium, Mineralize in Light Medium, MSF Medium Dark





 Mineralize in Light Medium, MSF Medium,  MSF Medium Dark, swatched with damp brush on a white wipe:


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2008)

MSF Light, MSF Med, Center - Loose Mineral Light

On tissue
Loose Light, MSF Light,  Bottom MSF Medium

Don't let the color on the caplicator sponge fool you, as it is an accumulation of powder - it is not that dark at all.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2008)




----------

